# New Store Sign



## RBC

*New Store Sign For Rock Bottom Cemetery*

I plan to open a Halloween Store here in Houston That will be open All year long.
I have plans in the works to have It's Grand opening by The End Of August, ( Finger crossed here ).. Here is my New Sign Tell me what you think?











Location of the store is Undetermined as of yet, I was Thinking perhaps The Westheimer area.. I have not constructed this sign yet so I can change it any way I what.. Opinions Welcome


----------



## Guest

I like the shape and proportions.

Just doesn't have the Halloween "feel" if that makes sense.

Maybe you can't do much depending on where it is placed but scare it up a bit.

Good luck with the biz .... been there, done that, got the headaches to show for it!


----------



## RBC

well depending on where the location is going to be , I have to follow rules set forth by the complex, but I was going to scare it up as you put it. by adding some standing props. maybe One of my Mummies or some Zombies .. That move and dirty up the columns some. but I have to stay with in their sign rules.and I can't cause any traffic accidents lol I'm scouting locations on main Drags


----------



## Guest

DAMN the Rules! Full Scare Ahead


----------



## RBC

I don't want to be shut down before I open,lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Maybe a creepy hand or skeletal hand coming over the top almost as if holding the sing?


----------



## skullfarmer

What I think is that you're in my area code and, as such, you and I are likely to cross paths when you hang out your 'open' sign


----------



## RBC

skullfarmer said:


> What I think is that you're in my area code and, as such, you and I are likely to cross paths when you hang out your 'open' sign


cool be lurking for you,lol mine is 77082


----------



## RBC

I was in H.E.B. on Westhemier & Kirkwood the other day shopping and when I got to the check out the lady gave me a funny look:

I was wearing My black T shirt that said :
Rock Bottom Cemetery on it . I asked her what was wrong and she gave me a look like ;*** and said you work at a Cemetery and I just LMBO

I laughed all the way to the car.lol Just Thought I would Share.


----------



## dionicia

Might want to avoid putting out props near your sign. They could get up and walk away.


----------



## RBC

dionicia said:


> Might want to avoid putting out props near your sign. They could get up and walk away.




You are right on that point, that why they will be part of the sign.lol

But now the complex where i wanted to set up shop is saying I can not put bars on the window so.. I will keep looking for my Location.


----------



## Pretendman

The look and feel must be perfect, so don't settle for anything less than perfect. I wish you all the best.


----------



## RBC

Pretendman said:


> The look and feel must be perfect, so don't settle for anything less than perfect. I wish you all the best.



Thank You,Hugs Blinky


----------



## danandmeg

Thanks for the email RBC. Let me know if you need any help with signage...as I've done a lot of identity design work and would be more than happy to help you out!


----------



## RBC

danandmeg said:


> Thanks for the email RBC. Let me know if you need any help with signage...as I've done a lot of identity design work and would be more than happy to help you out!


Thank You for the offer You are awesome


----------

